# Background



## RamsMice (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in the progress of making a background due to who knows how The cockaroaches go into my other one. The background I'm making at the moment is only a flat peiece of styrofoam going to add ledges all the rest, and any tips or hints on making the actual background shape wise is apperictes also post yours background please.

What Im after is after I have finished creating it, so from step one. glue the pieces together what do I use, what coat do I use so it's hard so nothing can eat it and get into it and then a non toxic paint? Thanks


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 19, 2011)

Im making one now, its pretty hard..


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 19, 2011)

i used liqiud nails to glue mine together and grout to render it, but i would suggest to use pondite because it has a good look to it when finished and is completely waterproof .

Ill post some pics later


----------



## leighroy6 (Jun 19, 2011)

im makin one to, with my perches i've put some 70mm nails through the back of the foam wall into the perch with glue also for strength  im just gunna paint mine with waterproof paint but give it at least 2 - 3 coats, using a lighter u can burn shapes into the foam for that rocky look


----------



## pythoncrazy (Jun 19, 2011)

*Why dont you use expanda foam you can buy it from bunnings and you can shape it yourself you should only need one can. It is alot easier than gluing and shaping stiro foam.
Just a thought 
*


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 19, 2011)

steponcolour said:


> *Why dont you use expanda foam you can buy it from bunnings and you can shape it yourself you should only need one can.
> *


 
How much is it?


----------



## pythoncrazy (Jun 19, 2011)

around $20 for a large can.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 19, 2011)

expanda foam doesnt look as good as polystyrene


----------



## pythoncrazy (Jun 19, 2011)

it depends on your application and what you use to make it look like rock.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha snakes123 post your when done I just started today, in future i might go expand foam it's posionus isn't it but I know that why you coat it. I don't like the sounds of nails though jewyy so liquid nails to glue it got some of that outside so do that first then grout is that to harden it what that worth then pondite cause it looks good everyone talks about ponditea and it waterproof which is good cause I will clean mine also what that worth. Thanks


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 19, 2011)

Make sure the liquid nails ( or equivalent) is water based and safe to use with styrofoam. It will state on the tube if it is or isn't. Using the wrong one will eat into you foam instead of sticking to it.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 19, 2011)

Ohh true thanks jaxrtfm will have a look what else can I use if it isent for foam. Thanks also what grout and pondite worth.

Ok just found bags of grout so no need to buy that don't have a glue now as it's silcon. What's a glue that super strong ad need to hold a Cunningham skink size on the ledge look in my album to see how big he is would glue even hold him? So pondite more info on that please. Thanks


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 19, 2011)

expanda foam sucks to use and one can is Never enough i prefer to use a Stanley knife regular foam and a bbq lighter and pondite


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 19, 2011)

So NATO after I use grout do I put pondite over it do I have to? If I just use grout is it posionus toxic?


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 19, 2011)

yep pond tight over the grout and it will be fine perfect...


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok I'm on a role now lol just need to buy some... Is it called pondite or pond tight lol but besides that all under controll will post pic of my progress.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 19, 2011)

Not much to add to what has been said. I'll tell you though that I find it very easy to shape the foam using an angle grinder. Go over the whole surface in the one direction (horizontally) adding little grooves etc. Once textured you get that worn away canyon/rock look. Looks grouse!


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 19, 2011)

If using an angle grinder please wear a mask! I'd hate to think how fine the ground particles would be. 

The product is called pondtite


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm an angle grinder thats something I didnt think of... Cheers jaxrtfm and danielk


----------



## Trouble (Jun 19, 2011)

steponcolour said:


> *Why dont you use expanda foam you can buy it from bunnings and you can shape it yourself you should only need one can. It is alot easier than gluing and shaping stiro foam.
> Just a thought
> *



I've just finished the main part of designing my rock walls, and I can say for an enclosure (900mm x 600mm) you'll need a bit more than just one can of expanda foam. I used 1 x 750ml & 1 x 350ml can to do 1 900mm x 600mm enclosure, and thats even with styrofoam chunks in it.
but in saying that, expanda foam does look quite good once it sets  

good luck with it all


----------



## Klaery (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> If using an angle grinder please wear a mask! I'd hate to think how fine the ground particles would be.
> 
> The product is called pondtite


 
I have only used styro and so the particles are obviously quite large.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Shaping your background…*
A soldering iron is useful for shaping the styrene foam or a naked flame. Even a heat length of wire. It is also alcohol soluble so a paint brush or rag dipped in a little metho can be quite useful. Different sized paint brushes can be used for different effects. Just don’t use any naked flames for heat in the same session that you have already used metho. Practice each shaping technique on rubbish bits to get it right before using it on the background. Metho, for example, will easily dissolve a hole right through thick foam if you use too much. Better to use to little and have to do it twice.

*From “pimping out the enclosure?” thread…*
You can purchase liquid sandstone for the finishing coat, made by megatreat and available in three tones (e.g. desert gold) in their paint department. 

Blue


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 20, 2011)

its pretty easy to cut through foam with a chain saw. good for the finer details...


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> its pretty easy to cut through foam with a chain saw. good for the finer details...


 
Geezz going into some detail. I was just going to hire an excavator.


----------



## Trouble (Jun 20, 2011)

Snakes123, that's still too much detail, I was letting my dog 'design' all the foam for me  they're all nice small pieces now :lol:


----------



## Klaery (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha chainsaw and excavater hey. Not sure if that was a dig at me using an angle grinder 

Here is a video showing how I used to do it. Though this guy uses a drill.
YouTube - ‪Robc's 3-D Backdrop Tutorial‬&rlm;

His are for tarantulas so obviously the finish is different.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 20, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> Hey guys I'm in the progress of making a background due to who knows how The cockaroaches go into my other one.


 
If you are talking about feeder roaches, there is a simple way to keep them contained. Use a straight sided wide and shallow ceramic bowl. Paint the inside side of the bowl with Fluon. The roaches cannot get out and the lizards can help themselves when they want. You can even add a bit of fresh carrot to keep the roaches happy and hydrated.

Blue


----------



## leighroy6 (Jun 20, 2011)

do u have to grout over the foam? or can u just paint the pondtite straight onto the foam?


----------



## gardinator (Jun 21, 2011)

have a look at lizard landscapes on youtube this guy makes everything from waterfalls to hides and complete backgrounds gives you heaps of good ideas definatly worth checking out !!!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Aug 4, 2011)

it doesnt matter what type of grout you use if you going to put something non toxic over the top or does it matter?

i got the sanitized colorgrout for my custom background and covering it with 3 or 4 layers of that grout then throwing over 2 layers of NON TOXIC acrylic paint followed by 4 or 5 layers of non toxic acrylic sealer.

i think that should be fine for what i need to do, dont you reckon or would there be a question mark on it??


----------

